# Ethex discontinues hyoscyamine caps



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

So, after all the hassle of waiting for my generic Levbid to get back on the market last summer Ethex has discontinued their generic .375 hyoscyamine caps. I was given a supposed brand name cap made by Alaven, and while it looks the same it has given me a headache and some diziness after taking it. Has anyone else had a similar reaction after switching from generic to brand or vice versa? I'm hoping that maybe the dizziness and headaches will go away after a short while? Otherwise I'm totally screwed now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi there, I'm a Brit so not right familiar with these meds - are they anti-depressants? But as a general point - who is prescribing these for you - are you not under a GP for these and in which case I'd be running these concerns by him or her. I'm on a long-term anti-depressant - initially I was put onto the soluble version but didn't notice any adverse ill effects when I changed.I'd definately book a doctor's appt and just address these worries - can't hurt can it.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are antispasmodics.Some people are pretty sensitive to which brand of something they get. Even when they are suppossed to be the same.Can you take Bentyl? It is in the same class of drugs. Another option is some of the Overactive Bladder medications. They are also in the same class of drugs so may also provide the same benefit. They don't know if they are marketed for the bowel or the bladder.


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm going in to see my GI doctor tomorrow afternoon. I will ask about Bentyl, also my pharmacist told me the HyoMax SR might work for me. I'm just so frustrated about all of this. Something has been working for years and the company just stops making it, not cool! I appreciate everyone's suggestions. I will look into Bentyl.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Well sorry luv - I wasn't much help at all - I thought they might be anti-depressants. But I do know how annoying it is when summat like that happens - they have done it to me with my contact lens solutions - right bummer innit. Hope you can sort it with the doc.Sue


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

I too was disappointed by the discontinuation of hyoscyamine. I've been fine with the different brand of generics, but the different brand names of it work differently for me. One of the even gave me a fever.I used to take Bentyl, but it made me nauseated, so then I had to top it off with Compazine, and then I couldn't sleep so I had to take Rozerum. I've now quit that. I can't say I fell better, but I don't feel any worse than I did before when taking all of that. So, you might try Bentyl instead, but that's my story with it.As for hyoscyamine, I'm wondering if a petition would work to get the manufacturer back on track with the real world of patients.


----------



## sartre1243 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a solution, its expensive but it works even better than Levbid did (which I was on for 7 years).Symax Duo tabs.Ask your doctor about them.The different generics of hyoscyamine gave me headaches too. The only thing that worked for me was Symax Duo Tabs.They are brand name, and expensive, but worth every penny in my opinion.It's an extended release hyoscyamine with a rapid release hyoscyamine. So it works within 15-30 minutes after taking because of the rapid release, then you get the 12 hour relief of the extended release. It's amazing.


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

Can you take the Symax Duo tabs as needed or do you have to take them every 12 hours?


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

I was prescribed Symax SR, and that's making me feel sort of light-headed as well. The last one I can try is HyoMax SR, and I'm not really to optimistic about it. I'm going to look into an online petition, this really sucks I'm now scrambling just to feel normal again.


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's what I wrote and the response about the discontinuation:Sent: Thursday, April 23, 2009 12:37 PMTo: InfoSubject: HyoscyamineI understand that you recently discontinued production and distribution of the wonder drug, and the only one that has ever worked for my nearly debilitating IBS, hyoscyamine. Can you please explain why you made this decision and if it is temporary. I have inquired with many healthcare professionals, and none of them can even begin to guess at why such an incredibly perfect drug is now unavailable.Unfortunately, there seems to be nothing similar on the market. If there is an appeals process, how does that work? I am certain that many patients would be happy to sign a petition asking for a reprieve.Thank you.Subject: RE: HyoscyamineFrom: <[email protected]>Date: Thu, April 23, 2009 4:16 pm I am sorry to inform you that ETHEX has permanently discontinued our Hyoscyamine Sulfate Capsules & Tablets effective February 18, 2009. I would recommend consulting with your physician to determine a treatment option that will work for you. I apologize for any inconvenience that our product discontinuation has caused you. Margaret AtchisonManager, Marketing ServicesETHEX Corporationwww.ethex.com314-646-3750


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, that is a really frustrating email to read! Thanks for not answering the question at all. So aggravating.


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Great job so far guys, let's keep those signatures going, get your friends and relatives to sign too! http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/ibs-patie...scription-drugs


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

I called Ethex again today and now they've sort of changed their tune. They're telling me that the medication is on back order and that they're still working with the FDA. Please call their customer service number and keep asking, maybe a little pressure will help. 1-800-321-1705


----------



## Kcarver (May 26, 2009)

Yea i was going to say something to that..thats what im on is the hyoscyamine.375 xr..and they have them for sale..maybe they had them canceled them and now have them again. One thing I want to say is..im have the fast acting hyoscyamine also, that I use for when i have a problem. I only take the XR 2 of them once a day now for lunch/dinner. One time when I tried to take them again that night, and wasnt planning on eating anything else that night, i just took them for precautionary, it appeared that right after i took them again, I had cramps and have to go to the bathroom..How does that make sense, they are made to NOT hurt you, so why would it..it was weird and after that I only take them one time a day..


----------



## sucuq (Jun 20, 2009)

Ethex has discontinued all Hyoscyamine products. Yes it is disappointing, because I like their generics. Alaven Pharm. is the company that makes the brand of all Levbid, levsin products. It's too bad you had trouble with the brand, usually it's the other way around. I had to go to Symax SR during the shortage. But I just got some Levbid to have on hand and I'm glad to be back with that. I have to call around and see who has Levsin sl. On this one i defn want the brand--haven't found any generics close to ethex.


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been using the Symax Duotabs by Capellon (http://www.capellon.com) instead. And I have to say, I have never had anything work better as a daily medicine. Two pills a day keeps me fairly normal. It doesn't help like the Ethex hyoscyamine did on such a quick basis; but overall, I'm thrilled with Symax Duo. It's such a big change, I always know when I've missed (or am late for) a dose.The pills have two layers: The first is a quick release that helps within 15 minutes, and the second is a slow release that works for about 10 hours. It's supposed to last 12 hours, but I think I metabolize drugs quicker than most do.So, you might want to try the Symax Duo and see if helps any. I don't think it's generic, and you may need to print out the links below as many providers aren't familiar with it. (I did have one GI refuse to prescribe it for me, but he wouldn't explain why - but that office had a lot of quirks that just didn't add up.)Here's more on my new white and blue friend: http://www.drugs.com/sfx/symax-duotab-side-effects.html and http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-92760-Syma...max+Duotab+Oral.


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've tried the Duotabs before and they didn't work for me, maybe I should ride out the side effects for a few weeks before making a final judgment. I'm am totally lost without my meds so far. I've been trying everything and grasping at different straws every day. I ordered Buscopan and Mebeverine from Canada, I tried Bentyl and it didn't work, I have the Levsin SL that I am going to try next week. This has become a real crisis for me and hopefully I can find something that will help me soon!


----------



## sucuq (Jun 20, 2009)

If you haven't tried Levsin sl yet and you have the brand---It should help you. 20+ years ago when I suffered crampiness all the time, my dr prescribed levsin sl. it changed my life. It is a quick acting drug -- you can take up to 6 a day, I think. Many years later, it seemed like i needed more than that, was lucky that another dr suggested trying levbid. another wonderful drug that helped lessen the ibs attacks. since then, i used either levbid or levsin sl (for sudden cramps) the shortage was brought on by the FDA who said Hyoscyamine, the generic, was never approved----that's why multiple companies stopped producing hyoscyamine products---then the shortage. Alaven could not keep up the supply of the brand. Ethex tried ---but they also had hyoscyamine products seized by the FDA. It must have been a mess. Thankfully the symax product kept up for those of us who needed hyoscyamine. Cubs, keep trying all the hyo products, I hope you can find one that helps. my only side effect is dry mouth--sometimes it's pretty bad---but what are you going to do? Su


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

I will be trying the levsin sl this week. Any tips on when to take for the most effective results? I used to take the levbid 30 minutes before eating food. At this point I'll try pretty much anything. I know all that history behind why the drug isn't around as much any more. What a bunch of political #### I say! I'm holding out hope that the levsin sl works, or ethex resumes production of their Levbid in the near future. Any other Hyoscyamine products out there that anyone knows of? I've tried the Hyomax SR, Symax Duotabs, and Bentyl and none of them have worked yet. Maybe there is another product out there that I don't know about?


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I think IBS sufferers are pretty limited in our drug options, and the FDA makes it considerably tougher. Other than herbs (peppermint, ginger, chamomile, rose hops), I think that's pretty much what's on the market, sorry to say.Levid makes me incredibly sick as I'm apparently allergic to the binding.







Bentyl isn't hyoscyamine, and I had to take it with Compazine to cut down on the nausea it caused.The only other thing I can think of is called Gastrocrom, and I'd bet the farm your doctors won't have heard of it: http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-14269-Gast...Gastrocrom+Oral. It's a liquid, and you take two ampules (vials) four times a day. It stabilizes the mast cells, which may control some of the IBS symptoms even though that's indicated by case studies and anecdotes instead of clinical trials. Your pharmacy will have to order it, and it's a pain to get them to do so as only one company makes it, if your doctor will even let you try it. You'll probably have better luck with an ENT or allergist prescribing it if you want to try it.Good luck.


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the responses and suggestions so far, any idea on when I should take the Levsin SL?


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

I would use the following as a general rule for all IBS meds: If you have a time that you know is the worst, take the medicine an hour before that and then 12 hours later. That gives it some time to work before you are so sick.For me, I know I'm worst around 8:15 a.m., so I try to take my med (Symax Duotab) at 7:15 a.m. and 7:15 p.m. The same follows for other forms of hyoscyamine.Since hyoscyamine tends to cause dry mouth, you really need to leave the 12 hours between doses.I hope that helps.


----------



## sucuq (Jun 20, 2009)

the levsin sl, I used for anytime I felt crampy. whether it was after a meal or in between a meal or in the am. because it is fast acting ---it is not time released like levbid. Levbid is a 12 hr. drug. i always felt that the levsin sl could ward off a diarrhea attack because it stopped the cramps-- it depends what your problem is and when it occurs. if it's getting up in the am. i would take one as soon as i got up. if it's at meal time-- maybe 15 min. before i eat and maybe one after. The dosage is 1 to 2 every 4 hours not to exceed 12 in 24 hr. period. So far i haven't been able to find levsin sl, just hyomax sl. disappointed.


----------



## sucuq (Jun 20, 2009)

another drug for ibs is called donnatal. it does contain hyoscyamine but also bartiturates. My friend who uses levbid/ levsin sl tried this during the shortage. she liked it. I know it wouldn't work for me because of the other meds mixed in. you may want to look it up and read about it.Walmart pharmacy (who I've never used) offered to order the levsin sl brand for me. very nice of them.


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

The pills I have are Hyomax SL, not the brand name. I'm not sure if that will make any difference or not. I have definitely been looking into both donnatol and Librax as replacement drugs. I have an appointment with my GI doc in about a week and a half, so until then I guess I'll be trying the Hyomax SL pills.


----------

